# Mesa Boogie Overzied vs Standard?



## Dylon408STFU (Mar 2, 2012)

I currently looking to buy a new cab. I play hardcore/metal, so Mesa is the obvious choice for what I'm looking for in tone. I can't decide which model to get, the oversized or the standard. The standard seems to be the preferred, but I still can't find the answers I'm looking for. Could I get a little help in deciding? I'll be using a Peavey 6505+ w/ bias mod as my head.


----------



## grogarage (Mar 3, 2012)

i think the oversized comes with v30's, that might be the reason...


----------



## flint757 (Mar 3, 2012)

Ya oversized comes with v30's. It's a particular cab for sure my mark IV sounded bad through ti but the triple rec killed with it.


----------



## 4Eyes (Mar 3, 2012)

standard comes with v30's as well..due its smaller size it doesn't sound so boomy as oversized


----------



## flint757 (Mar 3, 2012)

ya it is quite boomy I admit.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 3, 2012)

repost, but decent video.
just remember that this is low volume not blasting sound (which I think favors the oversize a bit more). depends on the pickups and boost/no boost as well.


----------



## Max_SMW (Mar 3, 2012)

I tried both and this is what I found out:

The Traditional (the smaller one) has a tighter bass response and is punchier, whereas the oversized sounds more "open" and has more low end.
But more low end for a guitar cab is kind of pointless because to much bass makes most guitarists sound like crap or not at all in a bandmix. There`s the bassist for that.

If you play low tunings and play faster stuff, I would go for the traditional because it is more defined, if you want that huge balls rock sound, get the oversized.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Mar 3, 2012)

I bought a Standard Recto cab last weekend. I A/B'ed the Standard and OS and was all about the Standard. It was a much tighter and balanced sounding. The store only had a Roadster I could test them with, but still was able to get an idea of which I'd prefer with my Stiletto Deuce.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 3, 2012)

I've posted this before... but when I talked with FJA and Voodoo about modding my 5150 (tightening it up... choke/transformer/etc) the first thing they both said was to get rid of my OS Recto cab. It isn't designed to work with that kind of high gain amp / style... It is not tight and it ends up flubby/boomy. Again just opinion, but I think you'd be happier with something front-loaded like a Fryette, Uberkab, etc... At lower volumes (I haven't tried anything over 4 on my Fireball 100) my Framus Cobra is a beast even with Heritage speakers. 

Another choice would be Avatar (or similar) with G12K-100s.


----------



## budda (Mar 3, 2012)

Dylon408STFU said:


> I currently looking to buy a new cab. I play hardcore/metal, so Mesa is the obvious choice for what I'm looking for in tone. I can't decide which model to get, the oversized or the standard. The standard seems to be the preferred, but I still can't find the answers I'm looking for. Could I get a little help in deciding? I'll be using a Peavey 6505+ w/ bias mod as my head.



Head over to your local mesa dealer and try them both out. the standard is now the Stiletto IIRC.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Mar 3, 2012)

^ Totally agree. This is another case where you really need to try it out yourself instead of asking for opinions. What works/sounds good to some, might not actually be up your alley. 

A/Bing them you'll notice quite a difference, at least I was able to. Really glad I found a store that had both, because I was leaning toward the OS because it gets more talk than the Stiletto cab.


----------



## FireInside (Mar 3, 2012)

Personally I prefer the Oversized. Try them both out.


----------



## lemeker (Mar 3, 2012)

As far as I know all the Mesa cabs are loaded with v30's, I could be wrong.......

I prefer the the standard cab, between the two, and I use the standard 2x12 cab. 

I, like everyone else have noticed the boominess in the oversized cabs, where its not bad, it can be a pain sometimes. I would also suggest the standard for the 6505. 


Like "US" said, look into Avatar.....or if you can find an Orange cab too.....I played on one a couple of weeks ago with a tiny terror, and almost brought em both home.........


----------

